# I got the 4 secret NES games.



## Rockman! (Jul 25, 2009)

My friend, Captain Jim of AXA, gave them to me.
Don't ask me for his e-mail address or where he's at right now.

The four secret NES games are as followed:

*E-reader NES games:*
Ice Climbers and Mario Bros.

*Unreleased and unobtainable:*
Super Mario Bros and The Legend of Zelda

I have also have extra copies of all 4.
(Meaning I have 1 extra set of all 4 of these games.)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2009)

If you mean AC: Gamecube, there's actually 5 secret NES Games.


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

Im confused...why is this a AC duscussion?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2009)

It's NES Games what you can get on Animal Crossing Gamecube


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2009)

Wait...so you can play NES games on AC Gamecube?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep, Legend of Zelda, Super Mario Bros. Donkey Kong, Ice Climbers, Wario's Wood and more

By the way, the underlined game is the 5th and final secret NES game RockmanEXE.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 28, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Yep, Legend of Zelda, Super Mario Bros. Donkey Kong, Ice Climbers, Wario's Wood and more
> 
> By the way, the underlined game is the 5th and final secret NES game RockmanEXE.


Theres more

Exicite bike

Balloon fight 

clu clu land


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2009)

I know #Garrett.


----------



## melly (Jul 28, 2009)

theres about 8 I believe cuase I had em all except for super mario and zelda buy thats cuase I  already have the real cartiges


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 31, 2009)

zelda? i want zelda! 
but i don't hack.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Exicite bike


That was my favorite, lol. I would play that for hours.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention, I think it sparked up the idea for making your own stages.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> My friend, Captain Jim of AXA, gave them to me.
> Don't ask me for his e-mail address or where he's at right now.
> 
> The four secret NES games are as followed:
> ...


You forgot Punch Out!! here's the cheat for it:

Town: Tzu

Name:_Lao

Password:3Ec5za9xYcxkLmyYR9ryOz%ucJ6V

You have to have that name and town for the code to work.

_=space

There might be an error but, just keep trying til you get it, enjoy! ^_^


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually there are 6.

I forgot Wario's Wood's and Punch-Out!!!

I have all of them.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 1, 2009)

There are only 5 forbiden NES Games. Wario's woods doesn't count.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 6, 2009)

lucky.... my nes broke


----------



## Anna (Aug 26, 2009)

I have none on ac gamecube D;


----------



## wrightfan (Sep 20, 2009)

Wait Zeldas on there?


----------



## Princess (Sep 20, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Balloon Fight.

&& I'm pretty sure you can use those codes to get Excite Bike from Nook.

_________________________________________________
I have Wario Woods, and I don't think that's one of the secret ones.


----------



## Princess (Sep 20, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't do the town cheat..


----------



## a talking Turnip (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you get these In ACCF or somehow import them from the GC?


----------

